# ENFP as an EMT?



## oh_the_possibilities (Sep 23, 2012)

I can't find anywhere anyone's suggestion or experience as an enfp being an emt.. I'm just curious as to how I might react in the field because I'm seriously considering this job.

it's exciting
lots of change/unpredictable
dealing with people (even some crappy ones, yes..)
hands on, fast paced

the only scary thing is the risk of disease which in my research and having dated someone who is a paramedic, is evidently rare.
and also scary meth heads coming at you with needles (also rare but hey it could happen)
the blood and gore I think I could handle I just don't know how I'd handle it afterwards..it's easy to say I could deal but it's one of those.. not til you go through it things, I think.

anyway, with my type/coping abilities and what not, how do you think I'd handle the job and the aftermath?


----------



## oh_the_possibilities (Sep 23, 2012)

the helping people thing is also a big deal. the job I'm at now I've been at for 5 years and I don't feel like I have any depth there or do anything to make a difference in anyone's life and it is taking a toll on me. I feel like helping people might fulfill this need I have to help others.


----------

